# Nubar Finest Silk Holiday Collection 2010



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2010)

[SIZE= medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]nubar's Fine Silk Collection consists of eight masterfully created, luxuriously rich shades, each of which provides complete coverage in two coats.  Ranging from subtle to vivid, the colors of nubar's Fine Silk Collection are Organza, an intense pearl white; Taffeta, a pale peachy brown; Marabout, a deep muted brown; Pekin, a rich dark red;  Chiffon, a muted brown; Moire, a light reddish brown; Charmeuse, a neutral blush; and Sateen; a deep vivid red.  As all nubar products, The Fine Silk Collection is free of formaldehyde, phthalate (DBP), and toluene, and is vegan and cruelty free.[/SIZE]
 

[SIZE= medium]NS280: Organza - an intense pearl white[/SIZE]



         

[SIZE= medium]NA281: Taffeta - a pale peachy brown[/SIZE]




 

[SIZE= medium]NS282: Marabout - a deep muted brown[/SIZE]





[SIZE= medium]NS283: Pekin - a rich dark red[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium] [/SIZE]
[SIZE= medium]NS284: Chiffon - a muted brown[/SIZE]




 

[SIZE= medium]NS285: Moire- a light reddish brown[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]  [/SIZE]
[SIZE= medium]NS286: Charmeuse - a neutral blush[/SIZE]




 

[SIZE= medium]NS287: Sateen - a deep vivid red  [/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]Traveling the Silk Road for inspiration, nubar introduces Finest Silks on October 15th, a collection of eight luxuriously silky shades which provide complete coverage in two coats. Effortlessly feminine with a thoroughly modern palette, these lovely new shades flatter every finger and lend themselves to the fluid, graceful silhouettes see on runways around the world.

Just as women love the shine and drape of silk, the love the sophistication of a classic nail polish. The shades of Finest Silks collection range to be universally appealing and beautiful on every woman[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]

















[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE= medium]Also Know As Photo of nubar Organza[/SIZE]


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 16, 2010)

Ooh I love! I'm all for muted browns!! This collections has all mid tones, it's kind of boring, but boring suits my style.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 25, 2010)

Note: I updated the thread with swatches of the polishes. Sources goes to Scrangie!

Now seeing the swatches. I still love the colors, but in the low light, some look the same. It's kind of disappointing.

URL


----------

